# Brambleberry FO sale



## CTAnton (Apr 6, 2016)

just wondering what everyone considers top notch from them in terms of fragrance oils...
many thanks!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 6, 2016)

I love these from Brambleberry:

Soapy Clean
10X Orange EO
Passionfruit Rose (it's a flavor oil and a fragrance oil, but so far I've only used it as a flavor in my lip balms. It's yummy!)
Cedar & Saffron
Kentish Rain


I also love some of their pigment colorants:

Fizzy Lemonade
Electric Bubblegum
Fired Up Fuschia


IrishLass


----------



## Kamahido (Apr 6, 2016)

The wife and I are huge fans of Love Spell and Applejack.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 6, 2016)

I love their Champagne, Ginger Ale, Cold Water, Dark Rich Chocolate, Moroccan Mint, Orange EO and Ginger Patchouli.

They hardly ever have sales so I'd love to take advantage, but I'm not buying anything at the moment.


----------



## newbie (Apr 6, 2016)

Lychee Red Tea
Rosehip Jasmine
Tobacco and Bay Leaf
Cedar and Saffron (discolors but such a great FO)
Champagne -alone and for blending
Ginger Ale
Mandarin Myrrh- discolors to tan
Blackberry Sage
Espresso- if you are looking for a coffee fragrance
Salty Mariner
Energy- I hate it but a lot of people LOVE it
White tea and Ginger (delicate scent)
Pomegranate and Black Currant
Cucumber Oak
Fresh Bamboo
Plum Tea
Fresh Snow - another one I dislike but is widely loved. 
Lavender and Cedar
Tart apple
I haven't used but I've heard a lot of good things about their Turkish Mocha


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 6, 2016)

Summer fling, Kumquat, Lilac and Plumeria are my all time favourites from BB.

White tea and ginger is nice but it fades to nothing in CP. It's great in liquid soap though.
Sensuous sandalwood is awesome if you like earthy scents. Mixes well with vanilla.


----------



## paillo (Apr 6, 2016)

Moroccan mint is one of the few FOs I use, and can't be without. Also adore Tobacco and Bay Leaf, and White Rose.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 6, 2016)

My wish list is growing. I don't really need any FOs right now but.....

My BB favorites are

10X orange EO (I don't know if EOs will be included in the sale though)
Champagne
Tobacco and Bay Leaf
Pink Grapefruit


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for this, I need to restock some of my standards. I love their Cedar and Saffron, OMH, Energy (not my favorite, but one of my best sellers), Tobacco and Bay Leaf. Cedar and Saffron is a personal favorite, and it's strong.

I just went to check, and I don't see anything about a sale. Did I miss it already? :cry:


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 6, 2016)

the sale is on the12th...


----------



## newbie (Apr 6, 2016)

It's a 24 hour sale from the 12th to the 13th. EO's are not included, sorry to say.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 7, 2016)

Wish we had FO sales.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Apr 7, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Wish we had FO sales.



We can only watch prices go up unfortunately with our dollar falling. 

I didn't realise until today that all lots of 50ml BB FOa at Aussiesoapsupplies went up by $2-3 :shock:


----------



## BlackDog (Apr 7, 2016)

My faves from BB so far are:

Espresso
Turkish Mocha
Salty Sailor
Crisp Anjou Pear

(Too bad about the EOs, their 10x Orange really is great)


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 7, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> the sale is on the12th...



Thank you!!!


----------



## mzimm (Apr 7, 2016)

I adore Salty Mariner for my salt bars, but be forewarned and plan ahead - a big accelerator.
Juicy Couture is also a fave.  I've used it in bot cp and liquid glycerine Castille soaps with no problems.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 7, 2016)

Honey Beeswax and Black Raspberry Vanilla. It's less fruity and more creamy than the other ones.


----------



## rainycityjen (Apr 7, 2016)

Thirding or fourthing Cedar & Saffron. Can't find anyone who doesn't like it. It's like the most universally pleasing spice scent ever.

Is Honey Beeswax a true honey scent or more almond/vanilla/milk/floral?


----------



## songwind (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like the Frankincense & Myrrh Cybilla, Cucumber Melon Cybilla, and Green Tea.

I think I'm going to get some of the other "Cybilla" oils to try out during the sale.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 7, 2016)

rainycityjen said:


> Thirding or fourthing Cedar & Saffron. Can't find anyone who doesn't like it. It's like the most universally pleasing spice scent ever.
> 
> Is Honey Beeswax a true honey scent or more almond/vanilla/milk/floral?


 
I think honey beeswax is very true. I do not get an almond, vanilla, milk or floral scent from it. It smells like beeswax - that sweet, rich honey scent with the wax scent underneath. I don't really know how to describe it - maybe earthy? It doesn't accelerate for me but it does discolor. The color works with the scent, though. It is EXTREMELY potent - I use it on the medium amount BB recommends and if I use the bar in the shower, the bathroom will still smell like this FO 10 minutes later. I would be hesitant to use it at "strong".


----------



## newbie (Apr 7, 2016)

I got a touch of Honey Beeswax on my nose when I first got it. It is so strong and having it right on your nose is practically torture. It does smell just like the name, as Dixie said, at least OOB and also aired out.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 7, 2016)

songwind said:


> I really like the Frankincense & Myrrh Cybilla,



Just wondering if you blend the F&M with anything songwind? I'd like to try some blends with mine but not sure where to start?

My faves:
baby rose
cinnamon sugar - smells terribly edible
pure honey - this one does smell just like honey
jasmine dreams
lavender fragrance
lilac - very strong
pink grapefruit - great because it doesn't discolour
sensuous sandalwood
yuzu

I just bought some champagne - can't wait to soap with it. It smells drinkable!


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Apr 8, 2016)

I wanted to try a few fragrance oils but when I ask the girl ON LINE she said to add the water with the lye and oils to see how much frangrance to do.  That shock me because I've always just done the base oils to make a decision on how much to add.    Was she wrong?


----------



## lisajudy2009 (Apr 8, 2016)

Espresso
Chocolate fudge
Ginger ale


----------



## newbie (Apr 8, 2016)

Since people vary how much water they use but the oil weight stays the same, most people calculate how much fragrance per pound of oils, or ppo. I have not looked at BB's FO calculator to see how it's set up, but it's more consistent to do ppo than per batch weight. 

I soaped Butter Mints last night. Soaped easily and smells like mint with a touch of chocolate in it. It's nice but I can't speak to holding power.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 8, 2016)

bountifulsoaps said:


> I wanted to try a few fragrance oils but when I ask the girl ON LINE she said to add the water with the lye and oils to see how much frangrance to do. That shock me because I've always just done the base oils to make a decision on how much to add. Was she wrong?


 
I just looked at their blog and found out that BB bases their FO usage rates on the total batch weight of soap, which includes the water amount. Compared to other fragrance calculators, BB seem to be unique in doing things this way. I'm not sure why, though. Under the blog entry there is a section for questions/comments, and in the very first question, someone wrote in to ask them about why they figure the FO usage rate as per pound of batch weight instead of PPO, and I thought-'Oh good- I'll get the answer as to why they do it that way!', but BB totally skipped right over it without addressing at all, but they did answer other subsequent questions that were asked. 

Ditto what Newbie said^^^  I (as well as countless others) base the FO/EO usage rate on oil amount only. I've always done it this way since oil weight stays the same, while much of the water in soap evaporates during cure. Because of that fact, it would seem that if you base the FO amount on the total weight including the water amount, that you may very well end up with a overly scented soap. 


IrishLass


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't like using the PPO measure.  I much prefer using a % of total oil weight.  I know it is basically the same thing - but I measure everything in grams so having to convert ounces and pounds to grams and back is a pain in the ass.  That being said - I would not base anything on total batch weight.   Water is too much of a variable.


----------



## debra062013 (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't think you will go wrong with any of the FO at BB. The quality of their products brings me back even with shipping from Washington State to Fl.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't get Feliz Navidad, unless you want a laundry detergent scent. But on the plus side....It is a long-lasting, well-behaved laundry detergent scent. Not gross, but I detect NO notes of green, fruit, etc.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 8, 2016)

I've always wondered if the BB calculator was based on total batch weight.



The way it was written in the calculator, I guessed that it included the water, lye and other additives. I'll give you a reason why I think that's actually better (in some cases)



When we look at maximum fragrance usage rates, we're looking at the maximum dilution in the whole batch. If you're looking only at the oils, you're missing about 30% of your total batch weight and your calculated maximum amount based on oil % would actually be lower than the true maximum.



I was reading a manufacturing book on soap once and I believe the soaps are pressed (milled) until they have a moisture content of less than 15%. 



Sometimes, when usage rates are low, I will incorporate all ingredients (lye, oils, water, salt if applicable!) into a batch weight to see what the actual usage rate is. I also calculate my water as being 12% of my batch weight (I don't remember where I got this number but its what I use). 



This method is very useful for salt bars or other soaps with high amounts of additives. You don't want to just use your straight full water amount as you know you loose a lot of water during curing. But, if you're using less than 15% of your total batch weight as water I would just include it in as you aren't going to get too much more water loss at that point. You can also always just add the lye, oils and other non-volitile additives without including the water if you're worried about it. 



Is it easier just to use PPO/%O? Yes, and its also safer in some ways as it has a built in buffer. However, if you have a program that already does it (like soapmaker) or want to calculate it out, it is technically more correct to use the % of total batch if you want to get the most out of you FO/EO.



I did this recently with Anise EO which has a 0.9% usage rate. I used 0.8% of my total batch which ended up actually being 1% of my oil amount. Is it probably significant? No, but it makes me feel better that I have a record that I'm within safe usage rates. Thats my take on it at least!

ETA:

In reference to the actual sale, it looks like I'll be actually participating even though I originally didn't want to because my "restock" of an FO from a different supplier smells nothing like the 3 other suppliers I've tried of it! It's Lavender Chamomile. It's the same as Bedtime Bath from WSP and Lavender Chamomile from Mad Oils but not the same as Bedtime Baby from NG.... Grrr.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 10, 2016)

I just soaped with my new BB Champagne FO. I have to say that with a name like "Champagne" I was expecting something more sophisticated. Daughter and I were trying to decide what it smells like and she finally hit the nail on the head - cola! It would work well in a kiddy type soap like a bright coloured one with balls on top or something. Just my opinion. Apparently it blends well though. Mind you, I don't mean that I don't like it. It's quite fun-smelling.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 10, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> I just soaped with my new BB Champagne FO. I have to say that with a name like "Champagne" I was expecting something more sophisticated. Daughter and I were trying to decide what it smells like and she finally hit the nail on the head - cola! It would work well in a kiddy type soap like a bright coloured one with balls on top or something. Just my opinion. Apparently it blends well though. Mind you, I don't mean that I don't like it. It's quite fun-smelling.



I think it does smell very bubbly - I can see thinking it smells like a dry ginger ale or sprite. I like to blend a little Crisp Anjou Pear in mine. Actually, I like it as a blender for anything fruity. It makes those fruity scents smell a little more posh. But everyone's nose is different.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 10, 2016)

I agree with Snappy, in that I can see it as a ginger ale. I do like the 'bubbly' effect it has. I also blend it with Crisp Anjou Pear, and the people I have given it to have really liked it (or said they did). I don't know if I would use it on it's own or not. It's a fun one to play with - I'm kind of thinking current and champagne will be my next try with that one.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Apr 10, 2016)

Don't bother with the coconut cybilla for CP....even in HP it fades out. Smells great out of the bottle and I've even used it just in a warmer though!

Figures they'd go on sale AFTER I bought what I wanted....


----------



## newbie (Apr 10, 2016)

BB's Ginger Ale is much more like ginger ale that their Champagne is. GA has that sharp ginger tone to it and still smells bubbly. I used Champagne almost always as a blender and it is great for that. I agree about it adding an interesting pop to fruity scents but it also works well with some florals. It is a strong fragrance though so sometimes you just need a capful to add that bit of interest. I've heard many people talk about the Champagne and Anjou Pear combo and it seems widely loved. I love it mixed with Lychee Red Tea among many others.

I just thought I'd add that I've soaped Rosehip Jasmine twice now but did all hand mixing and no stick blending. I was expecting to have to work quickly even with hand stirring because of the florals but I had all the time in the world and it's a lovely scent. I may have to try mixing it with Champagne next.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Apr 10, 2016)

I love every single one I have ever gotten, but my daughter made me immediately soap Island Escape the very second she smelled the sample bottle, and she will NOT live without it. Mine is Lemongrass and Sage, so I always have to keep two big bottles of those around. I also did a peppermint essential oil with their Turkish Mocha and everyone fought over those soaps at Christmas. My sister was sneaking MY bar off the shelf (she already had one!!) She had to be spanked. I guess everyone in the family has developed a fave.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 10, 2016)

Right, well I'm gonna get me some Crisp Anjou Pear and try that with the champagne. And some fruity ones. Yes, our noses are definitely all different, I can't smell ginger at all in it, it just smells like cola to me.

This is a great thread for ideas


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Apr 10, 2016)

Champagne!  For blending, like others have said, and on its own.


----------



## songwind (Apr 11, 2016)

SuzieOz said:


> Just wondering if you blend the F&M with anything songwind? I'd like to try some blends with mine but not sure where to start?



I haven't tried blending mine, because I really like it as is. I think it would go well with vanilla, though. Or maybe tone it down and use some citrus.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> BB's Ginger Ale is much more like ginger ale that their Champagne is. GA has that sharp ginger tone to it and still smells bubbly. I used Champagne almost always as a blender and it is great for that. I agree about it adding an interesting pop to fruity scents but it also works well with some florals. It is a strong fragrance though so sometimes you just need a capful to add that bit of interest. I've heard many people talk about the Champagne and Anjou Pear combo and it seems widely loved. I love it mixed with Lychee Red Tea among many others.
> 
> I just thought I'd add that I've soaped Rosehip Jasmine twice now but did all hand mixing and no stick blending. I was expecting to have to work quickly even with hand stirring because of the florals but I had all the time in the world and it's a lovely scent. I may have to try mixing it with Champagne next.



I just saw that Lychee Red Tea is being discontinued - maybe you knew that.


----------



## newbie (Apr 12, 2016)

They've had that up for at least two years now. Either they have a silo of it out back or they've changed their minds after getting pages of pleas from people but haven't taken the notice down. Either way, I usually get a pound every other order so I have a stock. As a hobby soaper, it should last me a lifetime.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 12, 2016)

My favorites are

Pink Grapefruit
Love Spell
Ginger Ale
Black Raspberry & Vanilla
Earl Grey Tea with Lemon
Neroli and Shea Blossom


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 12, 2016)

newbie said:


> They've had that up for at least two years now. Either they have a silo of it out back or they've changed their minds after getting pages of pleas from people but haven't taken the notice down. Either way, I usually get a pound every other order so I have a stock. As a hobby soaper, it should last me a lifetime.



Is it working for you? I threw 1 oz ppo into a batch for the first time and it kinda vanished. Waiting to see if it comes back. I was excited about it OOB.


----------



## newbie (Apr 12, 2016)

It has stuck for me. I've had soaps hold the scent for at least two years. I'm not sure what it is that makes it stick for one person and not another.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

I told bf I wasn't going to buy any more FO's until I used up what I have. But with making all these soaps for the challenge, I've now tried all but 1 of my scents. And how can I keep experimenting with design if I don't have a fo to go with it. Heaven forbid I use the same scent in 2 different designs! My list is growing as we speak. Keep the idea coming! Lol


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2016)

newbie said:


> They've had that up for at least two years now. Either they have a silo of it out back or they've changed their minds after getting pages of pleas from people but haven't taken the notice down. Either way, I usually get a pound every other order so I have a stock. As a hobby soaper, it should last me a lifetime.



Well then maybe I'll just add a little to my cart. I didn't want to get something, end up liking it, and never be able to get it again. Thanks!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll add a few:
-Ancient Sedona, a complex spicy earthy scent.  I add it to liquid soap as is, no emulsifier needed.  It mixes clear but discolors a pretty brown.  In regular cp, the discoloration is an ugly brown but burgundy oxide makes it look a lot better.  I have bars that are 8 month old.  The scent is a little lighter but it is still identifiable.

-Wasabi, a complex herbal clean scent. It still smells true at 8 months, just a little lighter.  

-Bonsai, a clean soap smell.  It reminds me of a commercial soap scent.  Medium strong at 8 months.

-Champagne, as a mixer.  It is very strong and can overwhelm just about any other FO I tried.  I have to keep it away from other soaps because the scent transfers.

-Cold Water.  It is the best Cold Water I tried so far, a fresh well-balanced perfumy scent.  I think it is unisex. 

-Spiced Mahogany, complex spice.  To me, it is the most balanced of the spicy scents I tried from BB.

-Rosewood Vanilla.  I used it in lotions and the vanilla scent becomes more pronounced with time.  I have a number of people who ask for it.  It worked reasonably well in cp, but I find the scent more true mixed 3:1 with Vanilla Sandalwood.  VS by itself is very strong and smells more artificial on the skin. 

-Nag Champa:  I have the older formula.  This ended up a complete surprise.  It smelled like rancid gasoline until the 6 weeks mark when it turned into a light anise scent.  At 8 months, it morphed into a unique complex and deep floral scent that everybody liked.  I also mixed it with FB Karma and it came out great.  The FB mix smells very similar to NC at 8 months with some added patchouli notes.  I plan on testing the new formula.

Crisp Apple Rose, Crisp Anjou Pear and Rosehip Jasmine: They tend to fade a lot by 8 months but they are nice while they last.

Few others: Bay Leaf & Tabacco, Honey & Leather, Rustic Woods & Rum, Flower Child, Spiced Amber Ale, and Autumn Fig Harvest.  All of these scents survived in my tests for at least 6 months and are still recognizable.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 12, 2016)

I pulled the trigger.  I picked up:

8oz of Energy
8oz of Champagne
4oz of Bonsai (god I hope this is close enough to Soapaloosa since she is going bulk only)
4oz of Salty Mariner (I know it accelerates, but it really sounds great for a salt bar)

$50 including shipping.  Not too bad as far as shipping from halfway across the country.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 12, 2016)

FYI, flavor oils are included in the sale.

I just hope this gets delivered when bf isn't here <blushes>


----------



## dibbles (Apr 12, 2016)

Ordered quite a few 2 and 4 ounce FOs, some burgundy pigment (anyone ever try that?), and a couple of mini column molds because I am still obsessed with TVivian's entry for the discoloring FO challenge.


----------



## newbie (Apr 12, 2016)

Green Apple High pH LabColor
Orange Peel Cybilla Fragrance Oil (14 oz)
Black Cherry Fragrance Oil (2 oz)
Bonsai Fragrance Oil (4 oz)
Crisp Anjou Pear Fragrance Oil (4 oz)
Shrink Wrap Soap Bands 
Champagne Fragrance Oil (15 oz)
Lychee Red Tea Fragrance Oil (16 oz)
Rosehip Jasmine Fragrance Oil (8 oz)
Turkish Mocha Fragrance Oil (4 oz)
Moroccan Mint Fragrance Oil (3.5 oz)
Lavender Surplus Fragrance Oil (8 oz)

Shipping just $17!!! (to Wisconsin)

I think I've had Bonsai before but I can't remember. Soapy scents are not so much my thing but so many people say they are popular. Should be easy to give away. I've never tried the black cherry so that's a risk. Going with other people's rec's for the Moroccan Mint and Turkish Mocha so my fingers are crossed. I am no fan of lavender but it's so popular that I always have requests for it and it's an easy blender. Even if I'm getting little that's new, I always LOVE getting a box of soaping stuff!


----------



## rainycityjen (Apr 13, 2016)

After keeping my Cart full for a couple days, I had a moment of clarity and just bought two things. 

8 oz Cedar & Saffron FO
4 oz Pure Honey FO

I have 40 (!) 1 oz testers I still need to try, so time to cut down on FO obsession.


----------



## grassyriver (Apr 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Ordered quite a few 2 and 4 ounce FOs, some burgundy pigment (anyone ever try that?), and a couple of mini column molds because I am still obsessed with TVivian's entry for the discoloring FO challenge.



I've tried it. Just before I decided to only color with clays and herbs and such. It was a long time ago and I no longer have the recipe I used, but I must have used too much because it bled everywhere in the shower.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 13, 2016)

grassyriver said:


> I've tried it. Just before I decided to only color with clays and herbs and such. It was a long time ago and I no longer have the recipe I used, but I must have used too much because it bled everywhere in the shower.



Oh sad. I am trying to get a deep, rich, burgundy. It doesn't sound like this is my answer. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Oh sad. I am trying to get a deep, rich, burgundy. It doesn't sound like this is my answer. Thanks for letting me know.



I used it once. Blech. Muddy and far more purple than I'd expect.

I think everyone is trying to find a nice rich burgundy.


----------



## kchaystack (Apr 13, 2016)

Here is a shocker, my order ALREADY SHIPPED!  

If this was a WSP sale I would not get my stuff for 2 weeks.  BB has eally stapped up their game.

ETA:

They were out of champagne.  Just got an email w a coupon code for 15% off and FOs on my next order, good til June.  I can live with that.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Ordered quite a few 2 and 4 ounce FOs, some burgundy pigment (anyone ever try that?), and a couple of mini column molds because I am still obsessed with TVivian's entry for the discoloring FO challenge.



I have the burgundy... it's best mixed with some neon pink to bring out the red or a bitty amount of AC to make it more mysterious. It's rather brick colored on its own.


----------



## tinycyclops (Apr 13, 2016)

I told myself I was only going to order 5 fragrances, but I ended up ordering 10.  Oh well. 

I ordered yesterday right after the sale started and my order shipped today! That's the fastest I've ever had them ship something.


----------



## xraygrl (Apr 13, 2016)

I ordered Energy, Salty Mariner (this is a new one for me), Bamboo Mint (also a new one for me...it sounded very nice, I hope I like it) Lemon Verbena, OMH, and Lavender. Oh, and I ordered a couple of colorants I am low on, and Lemongrass EO. Can't wait for them to get here! I am a hobbyist though so I can't say what sells and what doesn't, I just go with what my nose likes. ;-)


----------



## Barbsbreakingbath (Apr 13, 2016)

*Favorite BB Fragrance*

Lavender and Cedar
I can't stand Energy either, but people love
Crisp Anjou Pear


----------



## Arimara (Apr 14, 2016)

Black Tea, Ancient Sedona, Raspberry Porter, Amazon Lily & Rain, Oatmeal Stout, Herbal Essence, Spiced Amber Ale, Bamboo Mint, Clementine Cupcake were my picks. I'm psyched but I probably shouldn't have bought them since I still have an Apple Jack and a Pumpkin Spice sample to use from them. But I got them out of season and after I used my cider for soaping.:mrgreen:


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 14, 2016)

<sigh> I spent over 100 bucks.

Green Fig
Coconut Mango
Tobacco & Bay Leaf
Kentish Rain
Lettuce
Grass Stain
Crisp Anjou Pear
Lavender


----------



## Navaria (Apr 14, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> <sigh> I spent over 100 bucks.
> 
> Green Fig
> Coconut Mango
> ...


 

Have you used their grass stain before? I'm wondering how it compares to NG Fresh Cut Grass. I love their scent, I just wish it was a little ...more.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 14, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Have you used their grass stain before? I'm wondering how it compares to NG Fresh Cut Grass. I love their scent, I just wish it was a little ...more.



All of those are new to me except Green Fig.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 14, 2016)

Ah ok. All the ones I ordered are new to me as well. I love experimenting! LOL


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 14, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Ah ok. All the ones I ordered are new to me as well. I love experimenting! LOL



Yes and I only had a sample of Green Fig that came with an order. I liked it OOB then I put it in liquid soap and was sold. So I got that one and otherwise unfamiliar stuff.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2016)

Have you used Green Fig in CP? It's such an odd scent, to me, and on paper it was still something I haven't figured out. DOes it morph?


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 14, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> <sigh> I spent over 100 bucks.
> 
> Green Fig
> Coconut Mango
> ...


 
Would this be a good time to mention that Peak is also having a sale???:twisted:

I almost got the green fig; would you let us know what you think of it? The description sounds intriguing!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 14, 2016)

FWIW, I have testers for BB Green Fig and Moroccan Fig and CS Mediterranean Fig.  

OOB, GF and MeF have more of the green fig scent that you would smell if you crush a fig leaf or break a branch.  The MoF is a more complex fig scent with less pronounced green fig notes.  After cp, all of them lose a lot of the complexity they have OOB.  

In CP, MoF accelerates trace at the speed of light even in a small tester.  The initial scent is spicy fig and is very nice.  At about 3 months, the MoF and GF smell very similar.  At 6 months, MoF is a nice fig scent with soft floral notes and is appropriately soapy. I like it better than OOB.  

MeF and GF are very similar and are a basic green fig scent.  My testers are 7 and 6 month old respectively.   I would use both of them  for that green fig scent.  GF is a little more complex than MeF with some underlying herbal notes.  It smells a lot softer in cp than OOB.

I'm waiting for the 1 year mark.  All things considered, I think all 3 smell better after cp than OOB.  If I have to pick one to use right now, it would be MoF.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 14, 2016)

I ended up buying Ancient Sedona, Vanilla Rosewood, Tobacco & Bay Leaf, their new Spring Fever collection and a few others new to me.  They will be a nice surprise because I can't remember what they are right now.  I wanted Spiced Mahogany but it was out.


----------



## newbie (Apr 14, 2016)

Love ancient sedona- one of my all time fav's. I gel generally and have a very old bar of it that turned, over time, this deep red brown, like a mahogany color. Still smells good!

I will have to try a tester of the green fig. Moroccan fig blended with Sandalwood is LOVELY!


----------



## Arimara (Apr 14, 2016)

newbie said:


> Love ancient sedona- one of my all time fav's. I gel generally and have a very old bar of it that turned, over time, this deep red brown, like a mahogany color. Still smells good!
> 
> I will have to try a tester of the green fig. Moroccan fig blended with Sandalwood is LOVELY!



I can't wait to use that Ancient Sedona FO. I was too curious about it not to get it and I went over my price mark.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 15, 2016)

Out of stock on Kentish Rain so I'm not getting that one but I got another 15% coupon.


----------



## newbie (Apr 15, 2016)

They ran out of Lychee Red Tea so I'm not getting that but, interestingly, they say it will be back in stock at the end of the month, so it would seem they are not discontinuing it. I got the coupon as well so I can reorder. That was a nice surprise!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 16, 2016)

newbie said:


> Moroccan fig blended with Sandalwood is LOVELY!



Would you mind sharing which Sandalwood you used?


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

Well, it looks like I am getting my Kentish Rain, but not the  Champagne  I didn't get a coupon tho from what I can tell. Was it in am email?


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Apr 16, 2016)

Navaria said:


> Well, it looks like I am getting my Kentish Rain, but not the  Champagne  I didn't get a coupon tho from what I can tell. Was it in am email?



Haha, you got my Kentish Rain you scoundrel!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

I guess I ordered first. You snooze you lose! :razz: I'll trade you some Kentish Rain for some Champagne


----------



## newbie (Apr 16, 2016)

Soapmaker- I mix it 1:1 with BB's Sensuous Sandalwood but I imagine it would blend well with any sandalwood you like. Sandalwood never comes through as a strong scent in soap to me, so the 1:1 works but you have to find what balance you like, of course.

Navaria- they sent me a note on my order which came through in an email. It might be in as a note on your order, if you go to your BB account and look up this last one. If there is nothing there, shoot them a note and I'm sure they will offer it to you.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you. I will double check the emailed invoice, but I didn't see any mention of it. I had to double check my order after someone posted that they were out to realize I didn't get it.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2016)

I got my Lychee but not the CHampange, actually but I have the coupon to reorder. I will have to get it because that is a major staple for me for mixing. 

I'm so glad people rec'd the Moroccan Mint. It's lovely!!! Turkish Mocha smells really good OOB as well.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 20, 2016)

newbie said:


> I will have to try a tester of the green fig. *Moroccan fig blended with Sandalwood is LOVELY!*



Truly an understatement.  It turned out I had already made a tester mixed 1:1 with BB's Sensuous Sandalwood in January and forgot all about it.  It smells heavenly.  It is now on the list of FOs to make in a large batch.   I didn't come up with the mix on my own. I had seen your note on the review chart and put it in my "to try" file.  
Thank you for sharing.

Turkish Mocha improves with a long cure.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Apr 20, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> 4oz of Bonsai (god I hope this is close enough to Soapaloosa since she is going bulk only)



I just made a tester of Bonsai from Soapalooza.  Right now, I think it smells closer to BB Kentish Rain than Bonsai.  The Soapalooza Bonsai smells like somebody mixed those 2 BB scents together.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2016)

I just got my order - yipee!! New FOs to play with - life is good.


----------



## newbie (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm glad you like it! It's one of my favorite blends.


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 20, 2016)

Got my "happy" box today and sat down and sniffed it all and liked every one....especially bonsai, espresso, black tea, sea moss, rustic woods and rum,  and grapefruit bellini.
Spiced amber ale, lavender fo, and grass stain are okay, but nothing I'd order again unless it improves after soaping.

Thanks to you all for all the fo suggestions - that's what made this order so yummy!!

Thanks to Kentish  rain being out of stock, I've got 2 coupons for an order do-over and I'll pick
a few more you all mentioned.  And more espresso and bonsai.

Btw, is there anything that mixes well with the bamboo mint? I like it, but it needs something.

I love that BB gives usable sample sizes. And love, love love the new labels with soaping behavior listed!!  That and  and fo sales will move them up in my ratings for go to supplier.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 20, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> Got my "happy" box today and sat down and sniffed it all and liked every one....especially bonsai, espresso, black tea, sea moss, rustic woods and rum,  and grapefruit bellini.



If you do CP with sea moss, let me know how it goes. I love that fragrance, but it sounds naughty, naughty, naughty. I don't make HP soap.

Since you have bonsai and grass stain, not having smelled either one, maybe they would blend well with the Bamboo Mint. Or lavender - seems to go with everything. Or if you have it, rosemary EO.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't get mine til tomorrow or Friday. I need to move closer to the West Coast.


----------



## SuzieOz (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I got a lovely BB FO order this week too - although in Aus we didn't get the sale as far as I'm aware, I still needed to get some. 
Thanks to some recommendations from here I bought Cucumber Melon and Passionfruit Rose and I love both, in my head I can see the soaps they'll make. 

But the one I think I'm going to LOVE is White Tea & Ginger. Oh my goodness, it's beautiful! I think I'll make a roll-on perfume out of it 

I also stocked up on some favourites - Sensuous Sandalwood, Baby Rose, Kumquat, Lavender and Pure Honey.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Apr 21, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I just saw that Lychee Red Tea is being discontinued - maybe you knew that.



So they say lol. It's been listed as discontinued for, like, over a year...maybe 2 years. Not sure what they're doing there. Maybe it's a way to get more purchases??? All the reviews are positive and beg not to discontinue it. I have a hunch it'll be around for some time yet.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> So they say lol. It's been listed as discontinued for, like, over a year...maybe 2 years. Not sure what they're doing there. Maybe it's a way to get more purchases??? All the reviews are positive and beg not to discontinue it. I have a hunch it'll be around for some time yet.



That's what newbie said too. I'm guessing they've overlooked the notice and neglected to remove it from the product page. At any rate, thanks to all who recommended it. I got some with my order and I really like it. It is similar to WSP's Blood Orange and Goji to my nose.


----------



## Navaria (Apr 21, 2016)

My order should be here today. "By end of day" grrrr! Where's my UPS gal?? End of day is gonna kill me!


----------



## newbie (Apr 21, 2016)

I find it similar to Blood Orange and Goji as well but not exact. I saw on BB's site that they were out of stock of Lychee but it would be back in at the end of April, so their supply ran out but they were willing to get it back in again.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally got my order and so late in the morning too (not complaining as this is VERY early). Ancient Sedona smells A~M~A~Z~I~N~G OOB.  Can wait to use that. Bamboo Mint is a perfect scent match for me so formulating a lotion with that is a must.


----------



## newbie (Apr 22, 2016)

Some time ago we were talking on a thread about Ancient Sedona and a few people said that they had inexplicable rage and anger when they smelled it. I've always been worried about recommending it after that, not wanting to trigger pots being thrown or anything. Isn't that odd? Several people independently mention it. I adore the smell.

Dibbles, Lychee Red Tea mixed with CHampagne is excellent and it's also good mixed with Champagne and just a hint of NG's Fresh Cut Roses.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 22, 2016)

Inexplicable rage from a scent? Yeesh, I guess I'll reserve this for a personal stash of something. Still, I'm liking it.


----------



## Judiraz (Apr 22, 2016)

Mine came yesterday. I restocked some old favorites, Earl Grey Tea w/ Lemon, Love Spell, Neroli & Shea Blossom, & BRV... added Red Lychee, White Ginger & Amber (really like this one!), and Crisp Anjou Pear.

Gets me motivated to do some soapin'!!


----------



## Navaria (Apr 23, 2016)

Didn't get a chance to post after my box came in, but the kids and I sat and sniffed everything and I am in love! Everything smells so good! I love the Turkish Mocha. The Moroccan mint smells so fresh. Apricot Freesia is amazing, I can't wait to soap it! But my favorite is Mango Peach Salsa. From what I read, it's going to be a pain in the bum to soap with. I have a feeling it's going to be my wild child of fo's. Crazy and reckless, but underneath it all, so good you can't help but call it your favorite.


----------

